# 17 Remington Users?



## mstuck21! (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone use something chambered in 17 Remington. I think it looks like a cool little round and its something different. In my area, shots are maximum 200 yds so my thinking it would work for me. I notice many guys on here shoot .223 and .22-250 which is expected and I have nothing against, I just want a round thats different, so I'd thought to ask PredatorTalk Nation. Thanks for the input, and shoot straight.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont think a .17 will be good past 100yds on coyotes, if you want something a little different go with a .204. It will get the job done. Also welcome to the forum !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mstuck21!

The 17 rem will have the velocity to reach out there, but the lack of bullet weight seems tome that it may lead to splashes on bone. I'll second the 204Ruger . I shoot the 39 or 40gr bullets and have not had a splash with them. trying to run a cleaning rod down that tiny bore won't be fun either.


----------



## z7master167 (Jan 25, 2012)

Try a 222 not a whole lot of people have them and they dont make them anymore but theyre a blast to shoot


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

I second the .222 if you want something different. Otherwise if you want a round that is highly sought after but not popular, go for a .220 swift! There's also the .224 weatherby which has plenty of energy for any predator within 200 yards. I don't think you can go wrong with any of these 3 rounds, I have a custom .220 swift on order right now.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

suggestion on the above 3 rounds I think you will want to reload, but thats my opinon.


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

^ Agreed


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a .22-250, .222, .243 and all have been used as predator guns. My next gun will be the .204. I think the .204 is fast becoming a predator gun though. I know a few folks that have them. We have a lot of fox here. More often we call a fox than coyote. The .204 is a nice option for both.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with the 220 and 224 weatherby. I like both and like the others said hand load ammo it will save you a lot in the end and you can fine tune your ammo to your gun and get that sucker shootin tight


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have never even seen a .224 weatherby..... I want to know more


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

how about one of these

http://outdoor-chat.959241.n3.nabble.com/Now-where-talken-22-Eargesplitten-Loudenboomer-td1739932.html

http://www.ksccw.com/showthread.php?t=30704


----------

